# Help Me



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

BOO HOO HOO :bawling:

My renewal came thu and it.....................£3100 for my 09 Nissan GTR Black edition. Please help me find a good insurance comapnys people your views will be valued. (might even make you me best friend if its cheapest). do you think thats cheap or to much or just right? i was thinking near 2k with my details below.

heres me details
male, 25, sutton in surrey, parked on drive, 5 years no claims bonus, but i did clame last year but my claims was protected. 10,000 miles a year, and 3 points for speeding.

Help me GTROC Members :bawling:

PS see you at krispy kreme 2mo night


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Try Keith Michaels?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hasn't anyone tried The Insurance Factory? I've been really pleased with them... :thumbsup:

PS Give my best to Fud this evening!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I know a few GT-R owners are with admiral but ............ on multi car policies which helps bring down the premium. 

Richard Eggers is another but insist on tracker being fitted. Plus side with RE is they throw in a few track day cover.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

admiral or elephant

but you are a whippersnapper


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Spent many years with both Admiral and Privilege, but they did not show me they were grateful.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

A-Plan was always good.

Sky Insurance seem to help alot of peeps on Driftworks and sponsor the EDC and a driver or two so probably worth a call.

J.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unfortunately Sky will be a no-goer - they only insure up to a car value of £20K, they won't even touch R34GTRs (with one or two exceptions) :nervous:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Also try Adrian Flux and Pace Ward.

Cheers,


----------



## Bradz (Jun 17, 2003)

WOW that aint cheap.

Me and The wife are £640 with Elephant.

We are ONLY 30 lol


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude give keith michaels a call, they are actually based in worcester park, just round the corner.

Contact Us :: Keith Michaels Insurance PLC


----------

